# Pflueger Trion 1978 Reel



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

My client bought me a Pflueger Trion fly reel. It is an aluminum, machined mid arbor type reel. Seems pretty nice and should be a perfect match for my Sage SLT 790-4 that my girl got me for Christmas on closeout from Sierra Trading Post. I also picked up an extra spool for the Pflueger Trion from Cabelas for running line for coho.

Have any of you ever fished with the Pflueger Trion fly reels? Am I going to have it explode on a big fish (that happened to me with a Ross Big Game reel on the St. Marys). Or will I likely be happy with it.

It seems to be basically the same reel as the Battenkill mid arbor with a slightly different ports. I think the Battenkill Mid Arbor is made in China and the Pflueger is made in Korea. I would have loved to get another Abel or even a Bauer but it seems like the Asian made reels are half as much for comparable quality. I just picked up a Battenkill mid arbor for my 8 & 9 weight rods. Gotta love gift cards that can be redeemed online!

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

FlyFishingAttorney said:


> ...it seems like the Asian made reels are half as much for comparable quality.


that is very much the case, and you have a solid reel.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

Rapids,

Thanks! I did some research and it looks like the Pflueger is essentially the same as the Battenkill Mid Arbor.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

yep, i had heard before that prior to the trion/battenkill mid arbor models, it was a redington made reel. seems like a proven reel if so many companies have manufactured it.


----------

